# World record crop spraying attempt successful



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a copy of the press release (sorry for all the units being metric, it was in Europe):

World spraying record by Spra-Coupe (9/18/2004) 

In just 1 hour 14mins and 14secs an AGCO Ag-Chem Spra-Coupe 4640 sprayed 102ha just before dawn at Champrond farm, St Hilaire, near Etampes in France. Operating at speeds between 28km/hr to 37km/hr, the completely unmodified Spra-Coupe, equipped with a 28m wide aluminium boom, applied a herbicide and adjuvant mix at a rate of 16 litres/ha at a pressure of 1.6 bar. While the workrate of 1.3ha/min is quite remarkable, it demonstrates the Spra-Coupe's ability to cover the ground far faster, using lower volumes than is possible with conventional machines. Indeed the record bid was carried out under entirely normal commercial conditions, and set up by Ag-Chem, Teejet, Agridyne and the four French Spra-Coupe distributors. Spra-Coupe claims that the higher operating speed imparts 'dynamic energy' into the spray droplets and this improves penetration because the droplets hit the target at an angle, rather than being sprayed down vertically from above. Drift is also reduced because the speed allows applications to be carried out at lower application pressures and with nozzles producing bigger droplets than is possible with conventional, slower machines. (Panel)Spraying record facts: Total area sprayed: 102.6ha Workrate: 1.38ha/min Time taken: 1hr 14mins 14secs Average speed: 32.5km/hr Application rate: 16 litres/ha Nozzles: TeeJet XR80015VS (80) Pressure: 1.6 bar Coverage: 60-90 droplets/cm² (Average 72 drops/cm²) Fuel consumption: 0.3 litres/ha Spray application: Application rate: 16 litres/ha Products: 1.65 litre/ha Cheminova Astéroïde (glyphosate) 0.55 litre/ha Stantox 66 (2.4-D hormone herbicide) 0.17 litre/ha Agridyne Li 700 (drift retardant/penetrant)


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Sounds awesome Joe, I didn't know that there was a world record to be set... Time will tell if the sales pitch of angle of entry for better penetration and dispersment with that type of speed.. Thats very fast 15-20+ mph. Our volvo loader does only 23....


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

That's covering ground!! 28 meter boom =92.4 ft boom!! 1 hectare is a little over 2 acres, so at 1.3 ha/min that's close to 3 acres /min!


----------

